# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Algas >  algas vermelhas

## nelson barbara

ola! desde ja sou novato no aquario salgado,montei um a cerca de 3 meses
e apareceu no fundo uma alga vermelha,ou dizem que n e alga mas sim cianobactérias
e alguem me pode dar umas dicas como posso acabar com este vermelhao!
obrigado

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Pois é rapaz desse mal já muita gente padeceu ou ainda padece, o aquário têm pouco tempo de vida e tens de fazer mudas de água com frequência, pelo menos 15 em 15 dias e vai com calma e trabalho e paciência. :Admirado:

----------


## nelson barbara

obrigado! :Smile:

----------


## RuiSáPinto

boas 

Se não fores muito preguiçoso, e pesquisares um bocadinho encontras aqui muita informação útil sobre cianobacterias!

cumps

----------


## pedrosoares

Eu ha umas semanas tive a fazer uma limpeza as minhas cianos... deixei-me na balda e em vez de atacar a coisa logo de inicio.... fui preguicoso!
Mas aqui no forum has de encontrar boas solucoes, foi o que eu fiz!

Mas em resumo o que fiz foi inicialmente tentar tirar as algas com a mao... errado! aquilo ainda se espalhou mais!

1º perceber o que foi que deu origem ao desiquilibrio do sistema, no meu caso foi luzes novas juntamente com a doenca de uma heliofungia
durante uma semana a iluminacao passou para metade
2ª para remover as algas o melhor metodo a meu ver (de muito leigo e apenas de experiencia) é a aspiracao. Numa das TPA, passa a escova nos vidros se as cianos ja la estiverem e depois remove as cianos das rochas do areao de todo o lado por aspiracao.
faz isso em 1 ou 2 TPA e vais ver que a coisa se compoem!
e la está, muita calma e muita paciencia!

Boa Sorte!

----------

